
Comcast accuses net neutrality advocates of not “living in the real world” - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/07/comcast-accuses-net-neutrality-advocates-of-not-living-in-the-real-world/
======
bediger4000
I imagine "living in the real world" amounts to "not wanting to watch Comcast
Searchlight"

[http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/Channels-and-
Programming/HELP-w...](http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/Channels-and-
Programming/HELP-with-Searchlight/td-p/662143)

------
al2o3cr
Dear Comcast: here in "the real world", if you decide to cut capital
investment so you can make more profits, that's on YOU. If those cuts result
in your service being increasingly terrible, that's on YOU.

Maybe you'd be more familiar with these competitive tradeoffs if you actually,
y'know, had some competition...

